# micra auto problem



## grabell (May 3, 2007)

have nissan micra automatic 
WAS DRIVING LOVELY UNTILL I WENT TO PULL AWAY FROM WORK ONE AFTERNOON , AND THE GEARBOX WOULD NOT DRIVE !!!

WARNING LIGHT CAME ON DASHBOARD , SHOWING - NCVT

what does this mean


----------



## Fatboy (May 11, 2007)

*Same Problem (micra cvt lost drive)*

Hi guys. Just had the same problem myself (Micra 1.3 cvt)
Warning lamp on and no drive, wait a while and back to normal.
Has anyone got to the bottom of this problem? Regards.


----------

